# Camp chef PG24SG vs PG24ZG (Dick's Sporting Goods)



## Skyler

Does anyone know the differences in these models? The "ZG" model is not listed on the Camp Chef Site and the only clear differences I can see is the legs and the warranty (1Y instead of 3). Does that mean it's built with a thinner metal or cheaper material? I've been doing tons of research and can't find any answers.


----------



## dward51

Probably built to be retailed at Dick's.  May or may not be the exact same model & construction with a different number, or it may be different construction.  I know that does not help much, but a lot of stores have special model numbers assigned and that way they can deny a price match as it's not the exact same thing.  An example is a lot of the TV's at Sam's Club and Costco have a special number or set of letters added to the model and Best Buy and other electronics retailers will not price match.  In most of those instances it is the exact same item, just different model number tag.

It might be worth a call to Camp Chef's customer service to ask if the price difference is significant.  I would imagine they would tell you the differences in construction if there are any.


----------



## Skyler

Thanks for the response. That's my thought too. I sent a message to Camp Chef but their office is closed until next week. Just curious if anyone had purchased or seen one of the ZGs in person since there's no nearby store that has them at the moment.


----------



## daveverdo

Check out the Pellet Grill forum.  I asked a similar question a few days ago.  

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...vs-pit-boss-classic-vs-pit-boss-700fb.274722/

I did email Camp Chef and got the following response.
-------------------
Thank you for your email, yes the ZG is the model grill we manufacture for
Dick's Sporting Goods. The ZG is just like our PG24SG
https://www.campchef.com/pg24sg.html, it will have the slide and grill
technology. if you let me know what specs you would like to know I can see if I
can find that information for you. Let us know if you have any other questions,
have a great day.
----------------------

The SG and ZG are not exactly the same though.  Just from the pictures I can see that the bases are different.  The SG has L-shaped legs and a bottom shelf while the ZG has square legs that are larger than the DLX legs but no bottom shelf.  There were also different specs for many features.  I took a picture of the ZG spec sheet at the store and compared it to the SG specs on the website and there are slight differences in capacities.  For example ZG 3778 cubic inch - SG 4859, grilling area ZG 776- SG 811, hopper volume ZG 18 lbs - SG 22, ...

It appears to me to be a DLX with the direct heat feature, upgraded legs, a larger upper grill shelf, and upgraded controller with dual meat probes.


----------



## daveverdo

Skyler said:


> Just curious if anyone had purchased or seen one of the ZGs in person since there's no nearby store that has them at the moment.



Skyler,

Where are your located? Do you have a "Field and Stream" nearby?  They are owned by Dick's and that is where I saw one on display.


----------



## Geebs

I was going to say based on the pics I could see the ZG looks smaller then the pg. the zg legs are common for a lot of campchefs smaller grills and difference in cost may be the shelf. The zg looks to be somewhat similar to the woodwind.


----------



## Skyler

daveverdo said:


> Check out the Pellet Grill forum.  I asked a similar question a few days ago.
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...vs-pit-boss-classic-vs-pit-boss-700fb.274722/
> 
> I did email Camp Chef and got the following response.
> -------------------
> Thank you for your email, yes the ZG is the model grill we manufacture for
> Dick's Sporting Goods. The ZG is just like our PG24SG
> https://www.campchef.com/pg24sg.html, it will have the slide and grill
> technology. if you let me know what specs you would like to know I can see if I
> can find that information for you. Let us know if you have any other questions,
> have a great day.
> ----------------------
> 
> The SG and ZG are not exactly the same though.  Just from the pictures I can see that the bases are different.  The SG has L-shaped legs and a bottom shelf while the ZG has square legs that are larger than the DLX legs but no bottom shelf.  There were also different specs for many features.  I took a picture of the ZG spec sheet at the store and compared it to the SG specs on the website and there are slight differences in capacities.  For example ZG 3778 cubic inch - SG 4859, grilling area ZG 776- SG 811, hopper volume ZG 18 lbs - SG 22, ...
> 
> It appears to me to be a DLX with the direct heat feature, upgraded legs, a larger upper grill shelf, and upgraded controller with dual meat probes.





daveverdo said:


> Skyler,
> 
> Where are your located? Do you have a "Field and Stream" nearby?  They are owned by Dick's and that is where I saw one on display.



Unfortunately not. There's a Dick's Sporting Goods however they don't carry the item in store. I'll just have to take a ride a little further out to look in person. I think daverdo hit the nail on the head here. It's like a hybrid version of the deluxe and SG. Might be a great way to have the best of both worlds with a lower price tag than the SG.


----------



## daveverdo

The problem I am having is that my store has a ZG for $500 and a closeout on the deluxe for $375.  I have Weber gas grill and a wireless temperature probe so do I really need to spend the extra $125.


----------



## Skyler

If only I had that problem. Lol. I plan on adding the search box either way. So I would definitely choose the deluxe if I had the option at 375.


----------



## daveverdo

Bought the ZG.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/camp-chef-smokepro-zg-first-impressions.274816/


----------



## Skyler

daveverdo said:


> Bought the ZG.
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/camp-chef-smokepro-zg-first-impressions.274816/



Awesome! Have to let us know how it works!


----------



## Skyler

So just a heads up! The ZG dropped another $100 today. It's now $399.98! Daveverdo, Dick's Sporting Goods will give you the difference within 30 days.


----------



## daveverdo

Skyler said:


> So just a heads up! The ZG dropped another $100 today. It's now $399.98! Daveverdo, Dick's Sporting Goods will give you the difference within 30 days.



Thanks for the info.  I will go to Field and Stream and see what happens.


----------



## daveverdo

Went today and got the $100+tax back.  No problems.  Thanks again for the heads up.  I thought $500 for this rig was a reasonable price. $400 is really good in my opinion it is a step up from the 24DLX and that usually goes for above that price point.


----------



## Skyler

daveverdo said:


> Went today and got the $100+tax back.  No problems.  Thanks again for the heads up.  I thought $500 for this rig was a reasonable price. $400 is really good in my opinion it is a step up from the 24DLX and that usually goes for above that price point.



I totally agree. I have mine ordered just have to pick it up. Thanks to everyone for the advice! Happy smoking/grilling.


----------



## Chef Dave

Home Depot currently has the SG model for $650. I've been planning to get it once I see it on a better sale, but this weekend I found the ZG for $400. As far as I can tell, the only big advantage to the SG over the ZG is the 3 vertical inches of additional cooking space. Today I measured the ZG at my local Dick's and found that there is only about 4.25" of vertical space above the bottom rack with the top rack installed. The top rack only has about 4" of space above it toward the front of the rack. I'm guessing that the best price we'll find on the SG this season would be $550. Here's a question for the group. Would the additional vertical space justify the extra $150 for the SG? I'd imagine that the size of the ZG would allow for doing ribs on the bottom and top racks simultaneously, but what about brisket? I've never smoked one before. Is 4" enough? Can anyone think of additional benefits of the SG over the ZG?


----------



## daveverdo

The SG has a bottom shelf which may add to stability but I don't have a problem with mine.

Here are some of my comments and pics.  I don't see a brisket as a problem but I have not cooked one in this unit yet.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/camp-chef-smokepro-zg-first-impressions.274816/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...e-new-pellet-grill-bottom-round-roast.274869/


----------



## Skyler

All I can say is I just did my first reverse sear with this and my old propane grill for the sear (waiting on my sear box to be delivered). Even though this has the direct heat feature I love a good sear. Smoked 2 1.5" NY Strips to 110. Then seared them  after letting them rest for 10mins. Came out great. Highly recommend the ZG


----------



## daveverdo

Skyler said:


> Smoked 2 1.5" NY Strips to 110. Then seared them  after letting them rest for 10mins. Came out great. Highly recommend the ZG



What temp did you smoke them at to get the 110°?  How long?  What pellets did you use?


----------



## Skyler

Smoked them at 225 for about 45 mins using competition blend pellets.


----------



## NewPelletUser

Hey guys!  New poster here.  Been looking at Camp Chef Pellet Grills for about a year.  Was all set to pull the trigger on the DLX earlier this week when I saw a new grill on the camp chef site.  It was the ZG.  No other info listed on their site.  Did a google search for it and came up with this site and Dicks site.  So excited to get it for $399!  Just picked it up last night after extended chats with CampChef.  It is the same size as the DLX, and a bit smaller than the SG.  Same workings as the SG, but inside ends up being 2 inches shorter.  I figure for a few hundred bucks I could go with the ZG from Dick's and order the Searbox and still come out ahead!  Can't wait to fire it up this weekend and continue to monitor this site!
Oh.....they also told me that the shelf on the bottom made for the 2 inch legs should work for the ZG to give it a bit of added stability!

Oh....and if you quickly sign up for Dick's emails at the bottom of their page, you get an extra 10% off if you order it online and pick it up in the store!  So I ended up getting the ZG for $380 all in!


----------



## NewPelletUser

daveverdo said:


> Bought the ZG.
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/camp-chef-smokepro-zg-first-impressions.274816/


Hey Dave!  Can you tell me if the legs on the ZG come with extra holes to purchase that bottom shelf and install it?


----------



## daveverdo

NewPelletUser said:


> Can you tell me if the legs on the ZG come with extra holes to purchase that bottom shelf and install it?



There are holes but the legs are not the same as on the DLX or the SG.  Check with Camp Chef about what shelf to order.  It is pretty stable without the shelf as it is.


----------



## NewPelletUser

What a great pellet grill!
I used it for steaks and chicken breasts over the weekend.
Going to smoke a couple pork butts for pulled pork for Mother's day.  
Meat is so juicy.  Cooked the steaks to around 135, then pulled the direct flame knob and finished them that way with the grill on high.  So good!


----------



## daveverdo

NewPelletUser said:


> Meat is so juicy.  Cooked the steaks to around 135, then pulled the direct flame knob and finished them that way with the grill on high.  So good!



Same for me.  Made some boneless chicken breasts for fajitas the other day and they were great.


----------



## Chef Dave

Dave, how did you smoke the chicken breasts? Any marinade/brine, what temp setting, how long, final internal temp, etc?


----------



## daveverdo

Chef Dave said:


> Dave, how did you smoke the chicken breasts? Any marinade/brine, what temp setting, how long, final internal temp, etc?



I did a reverse sear like a steak. 
I marinaded them overnight in a fajita marinade then smoked them at 300° until the IT was around 140°.  I then switched to direct heat and grilled them for another 10 minutes or so until the IT was 165°.

When I did them on the grill in the past the marinade would always burn on the outside before the inside was cooked or they ended up dry. That didn't happen with the reverse sear.  I guess I could just do the reverse sear on the grill but I think the pellet smoker helped keep them moist.


----------



## NewPelletUser

Chef Dave said:


> Dave, how did you smoke the chicken breasts? Any marinade/brine, what temp setting, how long, final internal temp, etc?


I made mine pretty much like Dave.
only I thought of them too late to marinade them overnight.  I just took some italian salad dressing and poured it in a ziploc bag for about an hour with the breasts.  I too put them on around 300, but didn't direct flame them.  Just took IT up to 165 and then pulled them.  So juicy on this grill!  I can't say that enough!  I think I had them on there for about 30 minutes.  Because I started it at around 250 for the first 10 minutes, then moved to 300.

And what was nice is didn't have to worry about flare ups with the dressing like i did on my charcoal.


----------



## NewPelletUser

Not sure where to post this, did a search and didn't find anything:
Anybody ever done bacon on the camp chef smokepro?  If so...how


----------



## heathmd83

Was it a sale that Dick's had for 399.99 because their website is showing 499.99 right now?


----------



## NewPelletUser

heathmd83 said:


> Was it a sale that Dick's had for 399.99 because their website is showing 499.99 right now?


Yes.  Dick's had a sale a few weeks ago for $399.99.  And if you signed up for the Dick's email on their website, you could get a code for an additional 10% off if ordered online and picked up in store.


----------



## gottria

Yahooo, my first post. How's everyone liking their Camp Chef? Got a coupon for 20% off at Dicks and tempted to grab the PG24ZG for $399. Been looking the used marked here in the Bay Area, Craigslist, Facebook Market, LetGo and nothing close or priced good so I decided to shop new units and this one jumped out at me. Like the Pit Boss at Lowes when it was $399 as it had a sear option but this one seems better as it has the handle on the left to open it.


----------



## midderchaw

Dicks has the 20% off coupon going on today, I just picked up the ZG for $399


----------



## CAGE RATTLER

Hello all, I see this thread is about a year old but am interested in this same grill at Dicks. It's going for $499 and still looks like a good deal. But I'm worried about the serrated drip tray that allows for the slide and grill. Is it worth having that option? Seems like it could allow a lot of grease through.

I'm also thinking about a grilla grills chimp or silverbac but the chimp seems to small and sb a little expensive.


----------



## daveverdo

I have mine for over a year now and love it when it works.

After a few months the heating element went bad so I was starting things with a lighter until the replacement part came.  It was covered by the warranty but it took a little time to replace it.

This year the shear pin broke on the auger drive.  It is a 20 cent screw but I had to take the thing apart to part in the new screw.  After I replaced the shear screw I used it for three smokes no problem.  On the forth smoke the auger drive motor stopped.  I ordered a replacement from Amazon and just got it today and plan to install it later.

I got mine at FIeld and Stream (a Dick's affiliate) for $350.  It was on sale for $400 and they had a offer for a $50 rebate if you openned a Dick's credit card account.  I openned the account paid the bill and cancelled the card and used the rebate for a few bags of pellets.


----------



## rickp603

Hey All,

COVID-19 purchase today 4/24/20... Camp Chef Smoke Pro PG24 ZG from Dicks. $449 online. Tried to apply the 10% coupon (new member) and $10 off (opt in text) but would not accept the promo codes. Placed a call, informed that I need to call 24 hours after pick up with an incident report number (they provided) and Dicks will credit me. So $395 w/curbside pick up (the store had 2), not bad. My other option was the DLX 24 and best price I could find was $399 at Sportsman's Warehouse. This seems to be a bit of an upgrade and being from Raleigh area I avoided the drive to Greensboro. Time will tell if the ZG is a better choice then the DLX. Setup tonight and maybe some ribs Saturday! Be well everyone!


----------



## jnz

Just got the PG24ZG at Dicks with the Gen 2 controller.  It does not seem to have Wifi or Bluetooth.  The Camp Chef app on my phone just keeps "searching" and there doesn't seem to be a "Program" setting like I've seen on some YouTube videos.  Am I missing something?


----------



## coachin&smokin

jnz said:


> Just got the PG24ZG at Dicks with the Gen 2 controller.  It does not seem to have Wifi or Bluetooth.  The Camp Chef app on my phone just keeps "searching" and there doesn't seem to be a "Program" setting like I've seen on some YouTube videos.  Am I missing something?



I bought the same one and I don't think that it has wifi or bluetooth capabilities.  It's the gen 2 controller but without wifi.  I just put mine together last night and cooked on it the first time.  It's a great little cooker...very impressed.


----------

